# Продам баян "Юпитер"



## muzforte (7 Мар 2010)

Продаю баян "Юпитер",мастер Захаров,цельно-планочный,в хорошем состоянии,новые чехол-ремни,цена 170 тыс.руб.,готов прислать по запросу фото. тел. 8-927-257-40-10.
Александр.

[email protected]


----------



## Alexei92 (3 Авг 2010)

здравствуйте! пришлите мне фото если не трудно))на [email protected]


----------

